
Need some advice on Mentoring - skadimoolam
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/need-some-advice-on-mentoring-80f77aa90d
======
Regardsyjc
There's a difference between mentoring which is usually or always for free and
coaching that you get paid for. If you want to be paid for your time and
expertise, you can sell your coaching/tutoring services. If they accept, then
it's a win win for the both of you.

In my experience, most people that have asked me for my help have not been too
serious. If you went out of your way and it didn't work out, that's not a good
sign. It's good to do an easy test or just say no.

~~~
skadimoolam
Thank You

